# Hard to keep a dog healthy this year...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Down to two dogs with the passing of Paige. Autumn has a sprained shoulder. Scout is limping around after getting a leg caught in a trap. Auts is on IR for a while. Scout...we'll see...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sometimes that seems to run in streaks and always during season. The pits. Sam is on light duty too, short hunts only and pup Carly is in the crate for 2 weeks healing an eye injury. Her second eye poke of the season. After the stitches on her leg healed.... But so far she is a good patient.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

They never get injured out of season. Good looking dog Dick.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

At least you guys are doing some hunting, I've been stuck in no bird Georgia too long and when the bird pops fall to nothing there is no joy in mudville

Used to be quail all over around here and then the habitat was all taken away...sound familiar?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep...moving back that way here.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Back on the bench for Carly again. Had her in for a checkup today and one of her lower eyelids needs the nip and tuck. Bet that will be another 2 weeks. Nuts.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Bummer. Got Scout and Autumn out for a bit yesterday. More to wear off some excess energy than anything. Picked up a couple birds as well. They seem to have weathered that fine. Maybe get out again tomorrow before the cold hits again.


----------

